# Triad V EST Burton Bindings



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

I had the triads for about 15 runs until my board got stolen by some fucking douche but anyways while i was riding them they were great, it was late in the season and wisconsin sucks along with the bump called a mountian I have to ride cuz its close and i cant drive the triads were great for buttering and i had amazing control over my board and they were very comfy, also the triads were quite stiff so that would work well for all mountain riding but im a park rat so it didnt really float my boat, but i was a bit scared about the highback breaking and burtons binders know for breaking until the guy at my shop said hed replace whatever breaks on them so why not, but if i was you i'd look at union especially the forces because they last forever and ride amazing.


----------

